# EV Trip Viewer (for Soliton)



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

In the spirit of giving back to the community, I have been working on a little .NET application for viewing log file data recorded by the Soliton logger application.

It is still a work in progress and has mostly been designed based on my needs. While it is a more "high-level" view into the data, it is proving useful as I investigate and tune my Soliton1 based on my driving habits.

The application does require .NET 4.0 (which you can obtain from microsoft, if it's not already installed), and depending on the vintage of your machine you may experience performance issues when loading and displaying results.

I've only had a handful of log files to test. So, if you run into trouble with one of your log files, please PM me and I'll see what I can do.

The zipfile contains everything you need to run the application on a Windows computer (no installing required) and includes a sample log file (from one of my test drives). I've only tested under Win7, but it should work with WinXP and Win8 as long as .Net 4.0 is installed. Please read the readme.txt included in the zipfile before you run the application.

I'll do my best to respond to feedback and extend the feature set of the application, but I make no promises.

Enjoy, 
-Bryan.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks very interesting!! I love your GUI of RPM etc, can this be implemented live ie the port from the Soliton to a comp screen to display live RPM???


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

Very cool, and easy to get some basic important info out of!

The dashboard is interesting, and being able to "play" the log file and see what's going on with gauges is more intuitive than scrolling through lines in the log.


----------



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

Jordysport said:


> ...can this be implemented live ie the port from the Soliton to a comp screen to display live RPM???


With Win8 hitting the market, along with more WM8 phones and tablets, I may do that. I have my Soliton connected to my in-vehicle WiFi, so I'm currently planning on creating an iOS app for logging and display gauge data in realtime. Hopefully, over the Xmas holiday.



rwaudio said:


> The dashboard is interesting, and being able to "play" the log file and see what's going on with gauges is more intuitive than scrolling through lines in the log.


That was my main problem when using with Excel. It was too low-level for me to notice trends and relationships. Here, I can see the "big picture" and then if I need the fine grain detail, I can focus on a specific range with Excel (or maybe I'll add it to this app).

-Bryan.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

bhayman said:


> With Win8 hitting the market, along with more WM8 phones and tablets, I may do that. I have my Soliton connected to my in-vehicle WiFi, so I'm currently planning on creating an iOS app for logging and display gauge data in realtime. Hopefully, over the Xmas holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well If for example the soliton can be connected to a Wifi router, and a Win7 phone or Android phone connected to it that would be perfect for me, very interesting keep up the good work


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing this, bhayman. One caveat I'll reiterate here is that we make no promises that the log file format won't change in the future, but the format will always be open.


----------



## bluefxstc (Dec 29, 2007)

Bhayman

This is a great tool. It makes the data much easier to read and notice trends. Does the dash view work live (i.e. while the car is moving)?

Thanks for the work and allowing us to use it.

Bluefxstc


----------



## Qer (May 7, 2008)

I have only one question:

Why didn't you do this sooner so I didn't have to waste my time doing an inferior log tool that looks like a piece of crap in comparison?



Nice work!


----------



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

Tesseract said:


> One caveat I'll reiterate here is that we make no promises that the log file format won't change in the future, but the format will always be open.


No worries. If it breaks, I fix it. Such is the life of a software developer.



bluefxstc said:


> \ Does the dash view work live (i.e. while the car is moving)?


No, it only plays back an existing log file. It will be in a future app.



Qer said:


> I have only one question:
> 
> Why didn't you do this sooner so I didn't have to waste my time doing an inferior log tool that looks like a piece of crap in comparison?


Sorry, about that. I just got my vw bus running a few weeks ago, and that was when I decided I wanted my own custom application. Btw: Once I finalize the code, I will make it available for others to use as they see fit.

-Bryan.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Any developments on this? would really help my Application.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Qer said:


> I have only one question:
> 
> Why didn't you do this sooner so I didn't have to waste my time doing an inferior log tool that looks like a piece of crap in comparison?
> 
> ...



ACTUALLY Qer, yours ain't bad at all (except for the frickken yellow traces)


----------



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

Jordysport said:


> Any developments on this? would really help my Application.


Sorry, work has been keeping me very busy. I still need to clean up the source code and then I will make it available to anyone who wants it.

Also, I've started working on an iOS (iPhone, iPad, and iPod) application for grabbing the UDP packets from the Soliton, recording in a database, and displaying the *live* data on virtual gauges. I've just started this application, but so far it is quite nice not having to lug my laptop around to record data off the Soliton during test runs.

Btw: thanks to the Soliton idle feature, it sure has made my life a whole lot easier in testing my software against the Soliton without having to leave the garage (or have my foot on the throttle).

-Bryan.


----------



## winzeracer (Apr 3, 2012)

bhayman said:


> Sorry, work has been keeping me very busy. I still need to clean up the source code and then I will make it available to anyone who wants it.
> 
> Also, I've started working on an iOS (iPhone, iPad, and iPod) application for grabbing the UDP packets from the Soliton, recording in a database, and displaying the *live* data on virtual gauges. I've just started this application, but so far it is quite nice not having to lug my laptop around to record data off the Soliton during test runs.
> 
> ...



Any updates? Would love to use this. 

Thanks,
Brock


----------



## bhayman (Feb 17, 2011)

All,

It's long overdue, but here is the source code for EV Trip Viewer. It is a Visual Studio 2010 solution. The code is still in a state of development and lacks full documentation, but I've delayed long enough putting the code out there for others.

Please feel free to use the code as you see fit for your personal (non-commercial) projects. If you intend to use the code for a commercial application please be kind enough to let me know.

Also, I built a new EV Trip Viewer application. No major changes. I just added some RPM, Pack Current, and Motor Current averages for trip segments. I discovered this was missing after looking at some "highway runs".

Btw: I've had some requests to make EV Trip Viewer capture/display "live" data as you are driving. I probably won't be doing that with EV Trip Viewer. The logger application which came with your Soliton software does a good job of logging, and EV Trip Viewer is really just for post-analysis of the log data (not while you are driving). With that said, I am still working on an iOS application to do the logging, so you don't have to hook up a laptop to capture log data.


-Bryan.


----------

